# Is this veneration of Mary?... a sin?



## xirtam (Apr 8, 2013)

I post this because my professor (which you will see in the video), happily posted this to his facebook. 

What do you think about this? I am saddened, because he is the 'top' professor at the school. 

Who was the Virgin Mary? - CBS News Video


----------



## xirtam (Apr 8, 2013)

On Facebook he replied to my two little questions:

Brian: "queen of heaven?"

Brian: "Isn't veneration of Mary a sin?"


Craig A Evans, " That was said by a Roman Cath priest, I believe. He might have been referring to how Mary was thought of by some Christians in history. Not necessarily my view."

Although, I would not have put my name to the video in light of its total reference to Catholicism.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 8, 2013)

Evans didn't say much about Mary. Maybe I skipped past it. What part of his interview did you object to?


----------



## xirtam (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't object to anything that he said. I am wondering if this video is an example of veneration to Mary? And I am wondering if this is a sin (as per my subject line. I am sorry, I should have restated it)?

IF SO, I am saddened to see Dr. Evans associate with its core message (if it is the veneration of Mary and thus a sin).

In Christ,


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 9, 2013)

xirtam said:


> I don't object to anything that he said. I am wondering if this video is an example of veneration to Mary? And I am wondering if this is a sin (as per my subject line. I am sorry, I should have restated it)?
> 
> IF SO, I am saddened to see Dr. Evans associate with its core message (if it is the veneration of Mary and thus a sin).
> 
> In Christ,


It seems he was only asked a question pertaining to Mary in the Gospels....I am with McFadden


----------



## xirtam (Apr 9, 2013)

arap said:


> xirtam said:
> 
> 
> > I don't object to anything that he said. I am wondering if this video is an example of veneration to Mary? And I am wondering if this is a sin (as per my subject line. I am sorry, I should have restated it)?
> ...




I know that he did not 'say' anything in particular, but my question is not about him, it is about the veneration of Mary. 

1) Does this video promote the veneration of Mary?

2) Is that a sin?

3) If 1 and 2 are yes, I would be saddened to see an evangelical associate himself with such a video. Not to mention, he posted it without an disclaimers (happily).


----------



## Jack K (Apr 9, 2013)

Brian, I think you can relax over this. Dr. Evans seems to represent biblical truth well.

Keep in mind that the video in question is a _news_ report—and one from a particularly traditional news program, at that. Its intent is not to advocate for veneration of Mary or anything else, but to present an overview of how people have looked at her. To this end, they interviewed a Catholic, a liberal and a (semi-)evangelical. That's fair enough, given the intent.

You can be sure that none of the interviewees was given a chance to preview the script or control the editing. At most, they had a vague idea of the overall intent of the piece. Dr. Evans, by bringing up the tension that existed at times between Mary and the adult Jesus, showed himself to be interested in the biblical text more than in subsequent tradition and to be firmly outside the camp that would venerate Mary as a sinless woman. He may have even said so in the interview (though such a comment, if he said it, didn't get used in the final edit). In any case, from what little we got to hear, he seemed to represent the evangelical view just fine.

I think the news report "reported" rather than "promoted." CBS Sunday Morning tends to do softer pieces that include appreciation for the topic being examined—but that's not the same as outright promotion. That's the style of this particular sort of journalism. And I think most people will understand that it's a news report and therefore Dr. Evans doesn't necessarily agree with everything it says or the other views expressed... even if he posted it on facebook.


----------



## xirtam (Apr 9, 2013)

Jack K said:


> Brian, I think you can relax over this. Dr. Evans seems to represent biblical truth well.
> 
> Keep in mind that the video in question is a _news_ report—and one from a particularly traditional news program, at that. Its intent is not to advocate for veneration of Mary or anything else, but to present an overview of how people have looked at her. To this end, they interviewed a Catholic, a liberal and a (semi-)evangelical. That's fair enough, given the intent.
> 
> ...



Thank you, sir. That is the answer that I was looking for. 

In Christ,


----------

